# How will you make bread in a off-grid environment?



## aero_3642

I courious how you will do this. I know how to make buscuits in a dutch oven over a camp fire right now, but how about a whole loaf of bread?  How will you grind the wheat?


----------



## Leon

Bannock man, you can make it out of acorns. It's kind of like a scone or a biscuit. Grinding can be done on a makeshift mortar and pestle made of rocks.


----------



## acidlittle

Look at a solar oven, I've heard they bake bread very well and evenly!
You can also try and find wheat grinders on craigslist and hook them up to an exercise bicycle using pullys, this makes it light and fast work, plus a little exercise!


----------



## sdunlop525

The hand crank grain mills work very nicely. I bake my bread in my solar oven if I can catch a sunny day. The baking time is about 10 minutes longer. The only thing I don't like (not a huge problem) is that the solar oven is such a moist baking environment that the crust on the bread is not as crisp as bread baked in a convential oven.


----------



## fedorthedog

Build a brick or stone oven outside like the old days


----------



## WVprepper

You can build a brick or clay oven outside. I belive there is a video by JA Townsend on building a 18th century oven on youtube that will show you how..


----------



## WoadWarrior

So... has anyone ever considered adding yeast to their BOB? Flat bread is still technically bread... but it's just not the same as a steaming loaf of fluffy bread. I had an old friend that used to keep a cup of sourdough yeast in her fridge. She would add it to a new batch of dough ingredients... let it rise (and apparently let the yeast spread) and then would pull off a small piece and stick in back in the fridge as a starter for the next batch. I curious if the fridge was necessary. Did it slow the yeast growth? Did the cold keep it alive? Would something similar work in a non-refrigerated environment?


----------



## Watercanlady

You can make a loaf of bread in a dutch oven also. Google it. There are many recipes out there. There are wheat grinders electric and Manuel. Very easy to use.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Pan bread made in a skillet with a combination baking powder & baking soda.


----------



## ozo

All good replies.....

It's been done for centuries.....
and even easier now...

The Pueblos used hornos
[Bee-hive shaped adobe ovens]


----------



## Fuzzee

I see others mentioned them that you can build an actual brick over and cook with wood, or do pan bread over the fire.


----------



## HVU

Fuzzee said:


> I see others mentioned them that you can build an actual brick over and cook with wood, or do pan bread over the fire.


Thanks for posting this video! I think im gonna try to make this kind of bread later tonight!


----------



## Fuzzee

It made me hungry watching it. Be careful.


----------



## shadownmss

We have a hand grinder, a mortar and pestle, cast iron dutch oven and cast iron loaf pans.


----------



## AsteroidX

flatbreads are an option


----------



## HVU

The farm I live on can be 100% self sustainable, we have verything we need to make bread ourselves and we've done it before, but store bread is just eaier, we sell our grain now, but thats gonna change when/if SHTF. and that pan made bread actualy tasted pretty good! just put some strawberry jam on it and it's as good as any other bread


----------



## Smitty901

Cast Iron wood stoves and ovens. They did it on this land before we can do it again


----------



## mikes69baja

You can grow your own yeast. I use raisins. Put them in a mason jar and fill half way with raisins, then fill just over half with bottled water. Once a day for 6 days open the jar and alow air to enter. Re-seal and then shake the jar. After six days, strain the water and mix with flour to a wet paste. Put the mix in a bowl and allow to rise. Use the mix as a base for you bread. And there you go.


----------



## Smitty901

I know we will be eating a lot more corn bread around here. Made the right way with lard.
Grandma kept her sour dough starter going for many years. It can be done just takes more time and we should have a lot of that when the power goes off and we settle in.
Looking into one like this there are a few different brands


----------



## bennettvm

I will make tortillas as my bread. It is the easiest bread type food to make. Mix the masa with water and bake it over a fire on a flat pan. Done. Plus you can use it as a disposable plate.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Solar over if need be...


----------



## Wquon

rocket stove oven. adobe oven


----------



## MrsInor

We have a sun oven - works great for baking bread. Inor uses a Country Living grinder to make wheat flour for me. My sourdough starter is in the fridge only because I don't have enough counter space. As long as it is "fed" every couple of months it will go on forever. Did you know that the dark stuff on top when it separates is hooch? I have heard you can get drunk on it - if you can get past the smell and initial taste. I will stick to wine.


----------

